# Yi vs. Dirk



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Chinese basketballers start for European training tour
First game against the German team,The result was 55:88

Yi scored 14 points,8 rebounds in 36 minutes.Wang Zhizhi added 11 points 4 rebounds.
Dirk Nowitzki scord 17 points,just played half of game time.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Yi wishes he could be Dirk.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting, he crashed the boards, if he works on it, that will be a good thing for him, that's one thing ppl knock him for.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

game 2 result:71:76

Yi scord 23 points,5 rebounds,5 fouls in 31 minutes.
Wang scord 28 points,4 rebounds in 33 minutes.

Dirk scord game high 30 points.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

This would be all fine if he was actually playing with us.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> This would be all fine if he was actually playing with us.


And there's been no rumors of anything going on either. That could be a good thing, but I just don't know.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I still think its so sad how bad your team got screwed by this Yi guy... Sad.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team should offer Yi to Warriors.

Yi and Gadzuric (put a 2nd rounder if needed) for Brandan Wright and Patrick O'Bryant.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Your team should keep Yi out of the NBA if he's not going to sign with you. Chinese people need to learn how to be humble.

Oh yeah, I'm chinese... damn.


----------



## nauynait (May 23, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Your team should keep Yi out of the NBA if he's not going to sign with you. Chinese people need to learn how to be humble.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm chinese... damn.


what the hell is wrong with you. can you be more stereotypical? i don't see anything wrong with not playing for teams you don't want to play for. and yes, i'm from wisconsin, and a bucks fan, and chinese. i mean it's like a job, if he has no passion to play here, i doubt he will be on top of his game, that's not good for the team. if everyone sit down and convince him to play here, that's another story.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Yi is not choosing whether or not he wants to play with the Bucks; it's the Chinese government who is deciding his fate.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Your team should keep Yi out of the NBA if he's not going to sign with you. Chinese people need to learn how to be humble.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm chinese... damn.


You mean, the chinese government needs to learn to loosen up & start acting humble.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

nauynait said:


> i don't see anything wrong with not playing for teams you don't want to play for. and yes, i'm from wisconsin, and a bucks fan, and chinese.


You completely miss the point here. You shouldn't be able to dictate where you go in the draft, and you shouldn't just be able to dictate that team to trade you because you don't have a set to play in such places, like Milwaukee.


----------



## nauynait (May 23, 2006)

chinese government has not time and don't really give a **** where yi plays in the nba. the people who wants yi to play else where, are CBA officials who are trying to make more money (from yi). and most of those people don't really know what's going on in US, bet most of them never even lived here before. they are the big shots in CBA, so they are acting like it.


----------



## nauynait (May 23, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> You completely miss the point here. You shouldn't be able to dictate where you go in the draft, and you shouldn't just be able to dictate that team to trade you because you don't have a set to play in such places, like Milwaukee.


i beg to differ. there are so many americans done the same before. steve francis, john elway etc. if they can do it, why can't a foreign player? no equality in US? and it's your personal opinion. my personal opinion is, if you don't want to play somewhere, voice your opinion. if there is something can be done, then why not?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

nauynait said:


> i beg to differ. there are so many americans done the same before. steve francis, john elway etc. if they can do it, why can't a foreign player? no equality in US? and it's your personal opinion. my personal opinion is, if you don't want to play somewhere, voice your opinion. if there is something can be done, then why not?


But people hated how guys like Francis and Eli Manning dictated where they would play as well...it has nothing to do with him being Chinese.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbqLheL0SSU


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> But people hated how guys like Francis and Eli Manning dictated where they would play as well...it has nothing to do with him being Chinese.


I completely agree here. It pisses me off when he says "major Chinese population" crap. Dude, it's the NBA, if you're in you should be happy that you were blessed with the genetic material for height and control of your muscles at that height.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

nauynait said:


> what the hell is wrong with you. can you be more stereotypical? i don't see anything wrong with not playing for teams you don't want to play for. and yes, i'm from wisconsin, and a bucks fan, and chinese. i mean it's like a job, if he has no passion to play here, i doubt he will be on top of his game, that's not good for the team. if everyone sit down and convince him to play here, that's another story.


I'm not from Wisconsin, and I'm not a Bucks fan. And stereotypes are there because they are partially true. Where do you think the "orange picker" stereotype comes from? Southern California when I go by the orange groves, what's the major race picking the oranges?

I've lived in Asia, I've lived in California, hell I've even lived in Michigan. This has nothing to do with being a fan. I'm angry that Yi's handlers are acting like the stereotypical old Chinese men I've seen all the time in Asia. Yi is happy to play in the NBA, his handlers are the ones who are not happy.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Shanghai_boy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbqLheL0SSU


Athletically Yi is right there with the best but he has a long way to go as far as game recognition goes.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Your team should offer Yi to Warriors.
> 
> Yi and Gadzuric (put a 2nd rounder if needed) for Brandan Wright and Patrick O'Bryant.



Brandan Wright don't want none


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Your team should keep Yi out of the NBA if he's not going to sign with you. Chinese people need to learn how to be humble.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm chinese... damn.



keep digging a hole. love how you put i'm chinese(so what)


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

BigMac said:


> keep digging a hole. love how you put i'm chinese(so what)


No biggy, he signed, so what's the big deal?:biggrin:


----------

